# Best size slow cooker?



## BMWRTMike (Aug 12, 2014)

I am looking for a slow cooker, but am worried that I might choose one that is too small, or too big. I know that it depends on batch size and preference, but I am thinking that over 3 quarts might be too much. I also think that 1.5 MIGHT be too small. My batch sizes run between 3 and 5 pounds right now. 
I would like to hear your thought on this please. 

Thanks


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a few sizes because I can't pass up a good deal at second hand shops.  If I had to pick just one it would be 3qt.


----------



## lsg (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a 1 qt. size for small batches and a very large crockpot for big batches of M&P and Transparent soap.


----------



## Susie (Aug 12, 2014)

And I have the 3.5 qt size.  If I need to use a smaller size batch, I have a stainless steel bain marie from a restaurant supply store that I use as a double boiler.  I have a spare crock pot I bought at Goodwill(lots of them there).


----------



## new12soap (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a 3.5Q and it is perfect for 2lb batches.

 I don't know how long you have been soaping, but I recommend that beginners stick with a 2lb batch, that is large enough to work with and learn the process, small enough that you don't waste supplies if a batch doesn't turn out as well as you hope.

 JM2C


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 12, 2014)

The 1qt size is good for experimental batches. The 7+ qt sizes are good for large batches. 3.5 is "just right", lol. I went with a 1qt & 7qt personally.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 12, 2014)

I have no idea what size mine is, other than its probably too big (pretty sure I could fit two chickens and my cat in it). I just tilt it when I need to mix so that my little 2 lb batches cover the stick blender. So if you HAVE to only pick one, go large and prop up one leg to tilt it a bit if needed when mixing.


----------

